# New Hatches in my SeaArk 1860 MV



## steadyt (Feb 14, 2017)

I finally started moving forward with adding some much needed storage to my boat.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 14, 2017)

Those look like R&R design hatches?


----------



## steadyt (Feb 14, 2017)

Bowhunter1661 said:


> Those look like R&R design hatches?



Yes they are

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice. I bought custom sized hatches from them for my build. You will not be disappointed. The only thing I would change is to have a nipple tig welded on the bottom for a drain tube. The inner lips tend to fill up in a rain storm. I could drill a hole and let it drain straight down but unfortunately my batteries are placed right below.


----------



## DPI (Feb 15, 2017)

Would you mind sharing sizes and the prices of the hatches?


----------



## steadyt (Feb 15, 2017)

DPI said:


> Would you mind sharing sizes and the prices of the hatches?






Medium Hatch	1023	*Overall Frame* - 12-1/4 x 22-1/8	*Cutout* - 10-3/4 x 20-1/2	*Opening* - 8-1/2” x 18-1/4”	*$67.00*


----------



## steadyt (Feb 15, 2017)

Bowhunter1661 said:


> Very nice. I bought custom sized hatches from them for my build. You will not be disappointed. The only thing I would change is to have a nipple tig welded on the bottom for a drain tube. The inner lips tend to fill up in a rain storm. I could drill a hole and let it drain straight down but unfortunately my batteries are placed right below.





Do they leak? My Trolling batteries are going below them as well.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 15, 2017)

Do they leak? My Trolling batteries are going below them as well.[/quote]



Mine do not. They simply fill up to the top and spill over. If I remember correct the corners are welded. I need to have nipples welded onto mine. For proper drainage.


----------



## DPI (Feb 16, 2017)

steadyt said:


> DPI said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing sizes and the prices of the hatches?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 16, 2017)

You got those hatches for 67 bucks that's the same hatch they sell of the cabelas site for like 40 bucks more. I should have ordered mine directly. Now I know for the next one. Did you have to call to order? There site doesn't have anywhere to purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 16, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> You got those hatches for 67 bucks that's the same hatch they sell of the cabelas site for like 40 bucks more. I should have ordered mine directly. Now I know for the next one. Did you have to call to order? There site doesn't have anywhere to purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how the OP ordered, but, I called hem dorect. Very nice people. And yes, cutting out cabelas saves loads of money. Especially if you order more than one. If I remember correct they are very cheap on shipping as well. Also you can order them with locking, non locking, as well as painted. Also you can order them for carpet so the lids are recessed 1/4" or you can order them so the lids are flush if you are just interested in painting them.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 16, 2017)

Damn I just ordered my hatch and got it in a week ago. If I would have known I would have gotten two smaller instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyt (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I called them as well. I'm pretty happy with them so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyt (Feb 17, 2017)

I put my batteries under the deck today. It already looks so much cleaner. Tommorow I will run my charger cables (hanging out of the hatch)







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks awesome! Now what you need to do is convert that edge to variable speed like I did! Heading to the river tomorrow for some fishing and to try it out for the first time since the mod. Sorry to kind of high jackcthe thread with all this jibber jabber


----------



## steadyt (Feb 12, 2018)

Bowhunter1661 said:


> Very nice. I bought custom sized hatches from them for my build. You will not be disappointed. The only thing I would change is to have a nipple tig welded on the bottom for a drain tube. The inner lips tend to fill up in a rain storm. I could drill a hole and let it drain straight down but unfortunately my batteries are placed right below.



I actually installed some drain plugs and ran drain tube under the deck.


----------



## Bearclaw (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Samsdad1 (Feb 14, 2018)

What year is your Sea Ark? I have a 1997 Mcbass 170 with a 90/65 jet installed. not much time on the water yet as I recently ripped all the Carpet out and painted the deck...


----------



## steadyt (Feb 22, 2018)

Samsdad1 said:


> What year is your Sea Ark? I have a 1997 Mcbass 170 with a 90/65 jet installed. not much time on the water yet as I recently ripped all the Carpet out and painted the deck...



I believe mine is a 1996. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Prowelder (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like you could use a bigger front deck

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samsdad1 (Feb 26, 2018)

1997 mcbass 170...


----------

